

Rumor or not?  Apple Planning a $249 to $299 ‘iPad Mini’ This Year - rafikech
http://mashable.com/2012/04/16/apple-ipad-mini-rumor/

======
katsumeiyo
It would be a horrible move.. their success has been based on the focus on
just so few products. I feel this might hurt their trademark.

~~~
rafikech
It depends on how innovator they will make it! It could hurt their trademark
or it also could boost it at a point that it will be a new major product of
Apple!

